# [gelöst] Bildschirm klonen mit 2 verscheidenen Auflösungen

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab ma ein Problem. Ich hab jetzt ne Dockingstation. Nun möchte ich meinen großen Monitor nutzen.

Mein Problem:

Bildschirm soll geklont werden, oder halt nur auf dem großen ausgegeben werden. Der Laptop hat 1280x800, der große TFT 1920x1200.

Wie sag ich X jetzt das er wenn der große Monitor da ist die große auflösung auf dem TFT nutzen soll und wenn der Laptop ausgedockt ist die kleine auf dem Laptop TFT.

Im Moment stellt er mir die Auflösung auf 1152x irgendwas. Somit muss ich jedes mal in KDE erst auf die 1920x1200 hochstellen. Dann ahb ich aber auch lauter Pixelfehler im Bild.

Graka ist eine Intel GMA915. Xorg läuft mit dem Intel Treiber. Wenn ich noch was posten soll einfach sagen.

Danke

Sebastian

So nach 2 Kafee und bisschen probieren geht es. Wenn er eingedockt ist nimmt er die 1920x1600, wenn er alleine da steht nimmt er die 1280x800.

Hier die xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen    0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "KeyboardBT"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "KeyboardBT"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

##   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     260   160   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "AUO"

   ModelName    "3614"

   Option       "DPMS"

   Option         "PreferredMode" "1920x1200"

   #Modeline "1280x800_60"   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync

   #Option      "MonitorLayout" "LVDS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   #DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1920x1200" "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1920x1200" "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

